# Social Worker Led Frugal Life To Leave Nearly $11 Million To Children's Charities



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 31, 2018)

December 29, 201812:47 PM ET



SASHA INGBER

Twitter








Friends remember Washington state social worker Alan Naiman as being frugal. He wore old shoes held together with duct tape, bought his apparel at the grocery store, drove jalopies and ate at cheap restaurants. But when he died of cancer in January 2018, at age 63, the people around him learned that he had quietly saved millions for a higher cause.

Naiman left most of his $11 million estate to organizations serving abandoned, impoverished, sick and disabled children.

"He left it all to charities — mostly to kids, the section of society that couldn't really help themselves," his friend Shashi Karan told NPR.

Naiman had no spouse or biological children. But his elder brother, who was disabled and died in 2013, "kind of colored the way he looked at things," his friend Susan Madsen told The Associated Press.


*CHANGING FACE OF COLLEGE *
*Michael Bloomberg Gives $1.8 Billion To Financial Aid At Johns Hopkins University*
Before spending two decades at Washington's Department of Social and Health Services, where he reportedly earned about $67,200 a year, Naiman was a banker.

"He made a career change into social services probably around the time he was fostering," Washington State Department of Children, Youth and Families spokeswoman Debra Johnson told NPR. A dedicated and valued employee, he shared fond memories of the children he fostered, she said.

Despite living a modest life, he amassed a great deal of wealth by saving his work wages, taking on side jobs and inheriting millions from his parents.

Before he was diagnosed with cancer, Naiman thought about taking more road trips or moving to a house with a view, Karan said. But those dreams receded after the diagnosis. Instead, he spent his time researching charities.

recalled to CNN that Naiman said, " 'My gift is going to be bigger than their annual budget. It's going to blow them away.' "

He was right.

Naiman gave a reported $2.5 million to a Washington state charity that helps newborns who were exposed to opiates, cocaine and other drugs.

"We first became aware of Alan's generosity last fall when we received a $10,000 donation from him online," the Pediatric Interim Care Center said. "Thinking that large amount might be a mistake, we called him to make sure he had entered the right number of zeroes! Yes, he told us, the donation was right, and there would be more to come in the future."

Naiman then wrote a letter to staff that explained why: One frantic night in the early days of his career at the Department of Social and Health Services, he was trying to find a home for a fragile baby. The center's founder came to his office to take the child.


*NATIONAL *
*Those End-Of-The-Year Charitable Donations May Not Help Your Tax Bill *
The organization announced that it would use the funds to pay off the mortgage on its building.

Naiman also surprised a foster care group called Treehouse, Chief Development Officer Jessica Ross told NPR. He made a first-time donation of $5,000 in the months before he died — a lot of money to the organization. "Then, shortly after his passing, we learned he would be donating an additional $900,000. The donation is completely unexpected," she said.

He told staff that he brought his foster children on shopping sprees at Treehouse's free clothing store.


*NPR ED *
*Why Foster Care Students In Seattle Are Beating The Odds*
The money will help fund a planned expansion of a graduation support program as well as career services for fostered youth, Ross said.

Other children's charities that made Naiman's cut included Little Bit Therapeutic Riding Center, which provides therapeutic horseback riding for people with disabilities, and WestSide Baby, which distributes new and used items to low-income families.

Naiman also gave money to his parents' Catholic church and to Disabled American Veterans, according to Karan.

"For someone to live their life the way Alan did — and then leave a legacy like this to so many worthy organizations — is an inspiration," Ross said. "We're so thankful to be a part of this. What a generous, loving man."


----------



## Shula (Dec 31, 2018)

What a beautifully noble man. I hope all his donations end up impacting all he wanted to help as he intended. Wonderful legacy.


----------



## lesedi (Dec 31, 2018)

Truly heartwarming.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 31, 2018)

The world needs people like him.  I, however, would feel like the biggest fool in the world with holes in my shoes AND $11 million in the bank.  

I also love how they glossed over “inheriting millions from his parents” when talking about how he made his money.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The world needs people like him.  I, however, would feel like the biggest fool in the world with holes in my shoes AND $11 million in the bank.
> 
> I also love how they glossed over “inheriting millions from his parents” when talking about how he made his money.


So he was already a millionaire?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The world needs people like him.  I, however, would feel like the biggest fool in the world with holes in my shoes AND $11 million in the bank.
> 
> *I also love how they glossed over “inheriting millions from his parents” *when talking about how he made his money.



You don't miss NOTHIIN'! Eagle Eyes mixed with Hawk.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 31, 2018)

Even with him inheriting the money from his parents, he could have easily spent it, or left it to other family members, or left to something less meaningful, like PETA. So good for him.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 31, 2018)

Hmm what I read before says that he had millions from investments etc before he got his inheritance. 

From another article 



> I wish very much that I could have met him. I would have loved to have had him see the babies he’s protecting.’
> 
> Naiman, who previously worked as a banker, also gave $900,000 to the Treehouse foster care organization, having previously brought children he fostered to the group’s warehouse to pick up toys and basics for free. He is believed to have made shrewd investments that netted him millions of dollars, and was left several million more by his parents when they died.
> 
> ...



Anyway he was frugal like a lot of millionaires and he invested like a lot of millionaires. No surprise for either of these.

A lot of rich people give money to charities. That’s nothing new. But I feel he went beyond to also commit his life and career to helping people. Social workers are such special people.


----------

